# 02/10/2021 - Dynamite Discussion | Omega/KENTA vs Moxley/Archer FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE Edition



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Like the look if this lineup - plenty of singles matches, lots of top guys being showcased and a main event to get the juices flowing. Just what I want from a weekly Dynamite episode, without giving away any huge matches at the same time.

Only downside is most of the outcomes seem predictable. But I can excuse that if we get a bit of storyline development thrown in.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems like a one match card - but what a one match!! 

Leyla vs Thunder Rosa means Anna Jay, Britt, Nyla Rose and Taynara will be paired up to fill out the American Bracket as we already know Riho vs Serena is booked to happen. AEW women's division has a lot of heels. A definite imbalance. 

Allin vs Janela is just giving Allin a television defence while being able to play a bit off the AEW histories of the two to add a bit of storyline to it. Outcome never in doubt here. I hope maybe Team Taz attacks post-match and murderizes Joey Janela or something. 

The Acclaimed job clean here? I guess the match is probably secondary to the hijinks and hilarity that will surround it. So the idea is The Acclaimed get the rub from the match even with a clean loss. 

Cody/Big Shotty Lee vs Avalon/Bononi is a DARK match if anybody other than Cody was involved. Given this was a DARK angle of Avalon and Bononi attacking Lee, and given Lee has a pretty regular partner in Aaron Solow who was just announced as signing with company in some capacity - why is this on DARK? Cody being a trainer at NF makes sense I guess to be partnering with a student of his. Cody is slumming until Shaq makes his one-off appearance in a few weeks I guess. 

Ryan Nemeth gets another Dynamite match? Huh.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm torn because I want to see Castor get his ass kicked for that Tegan and Sara shirt, but I want to see Jericho and MJF get their ass kicked for just not being interesting lately

I will say I'm glad that it looks like the Inner Circle story is finally moving somewhere after that video last week.

Also... I get why Avalon and Bononi are together. I get why Avalon and Lee Johnson have a feud. I even get why Cody is kinda pissed at Avalon, even though I don't like them being in an angle together. But this whole thing just kinda feels like they're punishing Dynamite viewers for not watching Dark, rather than rewarding Dark viewers for watching Dynamite. Does anyone else get that feeling? I really think stories should stay entirely on one or the other.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I expect to see some pretty wild stuff with the main event so I'm really looking forward to that. You wonder who will eat the pin. I'd think it would have to be Archer. Omega, Mox, and Kenta I just don't see eating pins right now.

Rosa vs. Lirsch should be pretty good. Just don't "9:30" us with this match please. Should be a clear win for Rosa. Makes me wonder how they pair up the remaining 4 of Anna, Taynara, Nyla, and Britt.

Jericho/MJF vs. The Acclaimed will probably have a fun opening bit with the entrances, but as a match I can't say I'm that interested. Easy win for Jericho and MJF.

They've done nothing to build Janela for this shot and it's the perfect example of a filler defense for Darby. I'm sure they'll put out a crazy stunt or 2, but I like Darby wrestling someone who's different than him in size and skill set, like Cody and Cage. Janela is just a less interesting version of Darby.

I feel like Cody/Lee vs. Avalon/Bononi is going to be short or something to play off the criticism Cody got from the Avalon match going long a couple weeks ago. Or they'll do something else clever with it. Right now it just feels like troll job.

And speaking of troll jobs, Dolph Lite is back. Ryan Nemeth isn't here to "show the world" folks. He's not here to be like his brother. And he'll do that by once again being a lesser copy of the 2011 version of his brother, lol. Jokes aside, probably another semi competitive match with PAC getting the win. You just wonder where PAC goes from here. Is he done with Kenny? Is he done with Eddie? We'll see.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Another Sting interview zzzzzzz...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks pretty good. When is Shaq and Jade going to wrestle again? LOL


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Aedubya here's the thread just in case you have trouble finding it again.

The main event sounds like a ton of fun as does the circle vs the acclaimed. And Darby and jiggles should be good for a sick bump or two and rosa is always quality 

Please God keep the nemeth and the tag matches mercifully short


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's strange they didn't do a "Road To..." last week for the branded "special" episode but then drop one this week. I believe this week is taped though, so maybe it's just a case of having more production time to get one together and working backwards from the show already in the can. 

The Sting interview announcement is rightfully getting buried in the twitter comments - One has to hope AEW has enough self-awareness that it's becoming a tired parody and they'll have a Team Taz attack that takes out Sting until Revolution or something. Sting is over-exposed to hell now, and it's virtually groundhog day with all his appearances.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This might be the first time where I believe they are likely to take advantage of momentum.

Really looking forward to this show.

P.S. Darby might walk away injured. He and Janela go wayyyyy over the top if you’ve ever seen their stuff.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Main event will be awesome, I haven’t seen much of Kenta but the other 3 guys are stars so I fully expect this to be as good as last week’s main event. Kenny and this storyline are really carrying the company at the moment.

I fully expect Janela to take Darby to the limit as Janela put Kenny through a table so he should be getting a lot more in on Darby. There will probably be some decent spots but would rather just not have Janela on show at all.

Where is the singles mid card? There seems to be main event/upper mid card and dark talent and then nothing in between.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The main event looks good. 

Jelly and Darby will probably be bad but could be funny if it gets ridiculous. 

Acclaimed should be winning squash matches not putting over MJF and Jericho. The match seems unnecessary considering both are heels and need wins. Surely AEW has a face team MJF and Jericho could go over? 

Thunder Rosa and Leyla Hirsh should be alright

The rest is just shit that should be on dark. Cody is slowly becoming a hinderance on the show. Bdon was right.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Pretty good card


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *The Sting interview announcement is rightfully getting buried in the twitter comments - *One has to hope AEW has enough self-awareness that it's becoming a tired parody and they'll have a Team Taz attack that takes out Sting until Revolution or something. Sting is over-exposed to hell now, and it's virtually groundhog day with all his appearances.


OK, small rant, but have you ever noticed that AEW has liked 3 main Twitter accounts? Lol.



https://twitter.com/AEWonTNT





https://twitter.com/AEwrestling





https://twitter.com/AEW



And the main one (the last one) doesn't come up in the Twitter search when I type in "AEW", lol. Took me a bit to even find this Sting announcement.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> OK, small rant, but have you ever noticed that AEW has liked 3 main Twitter accounts? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is more the network account I think. @AEWrestling was used to start because up until maybe a few months ago they didn't own/control @AEW as it was already claimed and in use by some other person for some other reason wholly unconnected to wrestling - not cybersquatting but rather just shared the AEW acronym. Since All Elite Wrestling has acquired the @AEW handle it's their main account


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs. Janela will be a neo-ECW match. They have previous:


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Aedubya here's the thread just in case you have trouble finding it again.
> 
> The main event sounds like a ton of fun as does the circle vs the acclaimed. And Darby and jiggles should be good for a sick bump or two and rosa is always quality
> 
> Please God keep the nemeth and the tag matches mercifully short


Lol thanks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

so wait.... they want Pac to just straight up kill Ryan this week?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good card - sort of card they should be putting out after the rating they got last week.

Zero rematches, fresh match ups and pretty much all their best talent on display bar one or two (Jungle Boy for example).

I see Arn Anderson tweeted something about how something in AEW is about to change his life and some wrestlers lives so I wonder if the seeds are planted for that tomorrow night. Especially now Nightmare Family recruits are being featured in matches.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Falls count anywhere would be more appealing if they hadn't done everything already. Zero long term thinking with this company.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

.christopher. said:


> Falls count anywhere would be more appealing if they hadn't done everything already. Zero long term thinking with this company.


Well, they have almost 2 years of existance. It´s normal that they already did some things.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358913502375677952
The lineup this week doesn't look bad at all. Main event looks like it'll be a barn burner. Expecting some crazy shit to go down for sure. Archer will have to take the pin seeing as Omega, Moxley, and Kenta are 100% not taking any pins right now. Hopefully Mox brings out his barbwire bat.

Darby vs Janela should be good. The "Road To" video did a great job of hyping it up. Not a big fan of Janela but Darby is a great opponent for him seeing as their styles are pretty similar. Looking forward to it.

Leyla Hirsch vs Thunder Rosa should be another good one, both women can go at a high level. Jericho/MJF vs The Acclaimed should be entertaining. Jericho/MJF get the easy win seeing as they have a title match at Revolution. PAC is gonna kill Nemeth faster than Hangman did.

Didn't really care for the Nightmare Family feud before but the "Road To" video changed that a little.

Sting is also getting interviewed again. They really need to switch it up with Sting because we all know this is just leading to Taz interrupting again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Good card - sort of card they should be putting out after the rating they got last week.
> 
> Zero rematches, fresh match ups and pretty much all their best talent on display bar one or two (Jungle Boy for example).
> 
> I see Arn Anderson tweeted something about how something in AEW is about to change his life and some wrestlers lives so I wonder if the seeds are planted for that tomorrow night. Especially now Nightmare Family recruits are being featured in matches.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358928534773891077
_Arn said, “Obviously FTR is doing just fine with Tully. That was a very good selection. I had thought about for a long time possibly one day managing those guys, but man, they’re doing great. They’re doing phenomenal. To be perfectly honest, there’s something that’s going to be happening I hope pretty soon on AEW. I will keep that close to the vest until that does happen, but it will change my life 100% and it will change that individual’s life 100% as far as building a new tag team for the future. That may be the first building block and we’ll just sit on that for now, but there are some plans in the works.”_​
Seems to be indicating maybe managing Big Shotty Lee and a new permanent partner. Aaron Solow was recently announced as signed and he's Lee's regular tag partner last few weeks on DARK (and again this week, in another loss). Not sure a Lee/Solow team is worthy of Anderson managing them though. Also with Dustin and Marshall still a team and adding Comoroto to their act as being a NF trainee it would seem like they're running the same angle twice.

Could just be talking about Cody/Big Shotty Lee teaming up this week as a one off. Or Cody deciding to go after Tag Titles as he's blocked from World Title and could put over AEW Tag Division further taking on a full time tag partner for the time being to go after those titles.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I dont mind guys more fitting for aew dark showing up on dynamite if it's just to give a main roster guy a simple squash match win but the issue is they allow guys like Avalon and nemeth to actually have 10 minute competitive matches with their top tier guys like cody, pac and hangman which is fucking awful booking in terms of hurting a wrestlers star power.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> Zero long term thinking with this company.


Lol!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't wait for the main event tonight. I think Kingston screws Archer to protect him somewhat after he takes the pin tonight, which will set up Archer/Kingston III at Revolution.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Can't wait for the main event tonight. I think Kingston screws Archer to protect him somewhat after he takes the pin tonight, which will set up Archer/Kingston III at Revolution.


Given the stipulation, I definitely don't see a clean finish. Good Brothers, Bucks could also involve themselves. As potentially could more impact talent.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Calling it now. Ratings will be down from last week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the stipulation, I definitely don't see a clean finish. Good Brothers, Bucks could also involve themselves. As potentially could more impact talent.


I think we will see the Good Brothers for sure. If the Bucks turn full heel it’ll probably be after Revolution seeing as they are facing a heel team in MJF/Jericho, but who knows, should be a lot of shenanigans for sure that move multiple stories forward. Hopefully Tony just announces the Revolution card tonight or next week, it’s pretty obvious how most of the card is shaping up at this point anyway.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Calling it now. Ratings will be down from last week.


That is what you want, not your prediction!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359660924634714113


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I will laugh pretty hard if the announcers make hole references all night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Starting with Janela and Darby nice


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jelly first? Gross.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like Darby but I hate Jelly Nutella, so I'm conflicted about watching this.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Liking the new face paint on Darby


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Think Janella lost a few pounds from the last time I saw him. Not much but a little lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My knees hurt watching Janela land on that suicide dive.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Piping in some crowd noise fucked up the audio with the entrance themes, it was a experiment but would be best to do without seeing that it is isnt needed with the organic crowd noise they already have there


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is stylistically much different to their PWG match. That was ultraviolent, this is more trad wrestling.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Well this is the best I have seen Janella look in AEW. Still want him gone. But it does appear he found a treadmill.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those shotgun drop kicks and dives always come off so well from Darby, good match so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How can you not like Janela


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Darby puts on a good 25 pounds, would be sweet


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How can you not like Janela


I have two eyes and a brain.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is mostly a wrestling match. Wow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I have two eyes and a brain.


I challenge that 2 eyes statement, proof or get out!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Janela's not half bad he gets a lot of unwarranted hate. Sure he could clean up his look a little.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Credit to Janela where it's due, this is the best non hardcore match he's done in AEW. Nice to see them put on a good match without killing each other.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Credit to Janela where it's due, this is the best non hardcore match he's done in AEW. Nice to see them put on a good match without killing each other.


Pretty solid match. I wish they would sell more of the moves, for example the piledriver, etc...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is great lol I thought they’d have to go hardcore to impress


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Finally over.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn that was a fun opener.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The piped in crowd noise is annoying with the endless fake cheers 💀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> This is great lol I thought they’d have to go hardcore to impress


Was mainly wrestling based. Good stuff.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Janela's not half bad he gets a lot of unwarranted hate. Sure he could clean up his look a little.


Look is perfect for him, he embodies mountain dew energy lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This was great. Janela I know is a really good worker when he wants to be, nice to see him show that in an actual match.

Only problem I have here is why he got a championship shot in the first place.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice title defense for Darby


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really should not be replaying that GTS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No stomp out by Team Taz?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That was a nice match!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The piped in crowd noise is annoying with the endless fake cheers 💀


True, but... id rather real people in the stands with AEW than Thunderdome 😆


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good, Thunder Rosa in action.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If Janela slimmed down his gut and got shredded he could easily be a fan favorite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any explanation of why Moxley has a belt?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> True, but... id rather real people in the stands with AEW than Thunderdome 😆


Its not them, they are fine! It sounds better when it is just them without the additional piped in cheering.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Avalon again? Seriously?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Any explanation of why Moxley has a belt?


IWGP US champ. I guess since the partnership is now official he can show the belt off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh the looks they're giving Sammy, MJF has them in his pocket.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF gonna take over the Inner Circle!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There was a camera man there anyway haha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did he need to record him when the camera guy is recording with context lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He is mad MJF was recording him? The camera guy was there...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats better storyline telling and build up than anything WWE is doing!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IC story bout to heat up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> He is mad MJF was recording him? The camera guy was there...


MJF is the one who makes the least sense like, Jericho has already called him out before for trying to trick him with the throw in the towel bit, because he watches the show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pieped in crowd noise is so WWE shit, leave that in the bin where it belongs


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

But the tv camera was taping so what sense it made he trying to record it when they whole conversation is on tv


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Any explanation of why Moxley has a belt?


He's been IWGP United States Champion for a while, he held it for a few months in 2019 but had to vacate it after a typhoon stopped him from being able to travel in and defend it on a show NJPW was doing, Archer won the vacant championship and Moxley beat him to win it back at last years Wrestle Kingdom. The reason he randomly has it now is the partnership between AEW and NJPW allowing it to be shown and mentioned on air.

Also KENTA is #1 contender to Moxley's IWGP United States Championship after winning a tournament back in August.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats better storyline telling and build up than anything WWE is doing!


Do you like anything in AEW on its own merit?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Good opener despite it being jelly, liked the mox promo.

I like the idea of the sammy mjf segment but sammy could just show him the video as he made the camera man stay in so wtf lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I do really like the Sammy/MJF build, it's a really nice story they have going and Sammy is going to end up like a huge babyface from it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> He is mad MJF was recording him? The camera guy was there...


Maybe the camera man is simply there to film and therefore cannot be involved is what they was going for I guess


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I do really like the Sammy/MJF build, it's a really nice story they have going and Sammy is going to end up like a huge babyface from it.


If they finish it right. How they ended Page and Omega, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This needs to be a squash to make up for the Cody/Avalon match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The dumb intro makes the Snoop Dogg remix theme worse 💀


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

3 jobbers in 1 match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Now a star will born. His name is Lee Johnson.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's good to see AEW had the awareness to put the New Japan United States Championship on their television to help viewers understand why they should give a f*** about Kenta appearing.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Maybe the camera man is simply there to film and therefore cannot be involved is what they was going for I guess


Sammy even told the camera guy to stay.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn Arn's son looks like a clone of Arn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> This needs to be a squash to make up for the Cody/Avalon match


Bet you 6 sheckles it goes longer than 6 minutes lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

ProjectGargano said:


> Now a star will born. His name is Lee Johnson.


Wouldn’t surprise me if Lee Johnson eats the pin.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn, Arn's son look just like him!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is that the “individual” Arn was talking about


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> If they finish it right. How they ended Page and Omega, I'm not so sure.


Yeah that tapered off some, although I bet they are going to go back to that in due time. 

With Sammy I do hope they don't hold it off for too long. Sometimes feels like they are trying to wait it out till crowds can come back or something


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Cody in a tag match with 3 jobbers? why is this match happening? This is like one of those terrible matchups that gets randomly booked in Universe mode in the 2K WWE games that you have to go in and change cause it makes no sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

His record isn't impressive, didn't Jr say he had literally no wins lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Bet you 6 sheckles it goes longer than 6 minutes lol


Lol with Lee Johnson in there getting his ass whooped yeah


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who is this vanilla midget stinking it up? Looks like Richochet and Kofi Kingston fucked together into one boring flipping piece of shit vanilla midget


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bononi is huge... but such a cookie cutter CAW of the type WWE started producing in bulk in the noughties. And Avalon should not be on Dynamite, he doesn't have the look or presence to be on a flagship show in competitive matches. Johnson is also your typical faceless guy. Cody needs to be back in real matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Yeah that tapered off some, although I bet they are going to go back to that in due time.
> 
> With Sammy I do hope they don't hold it off for too long. Sometimes feels like they are trying to wait it out till crowds can come back or something


I'm sure they'll revisit it. But I think if they were going heel Kenny they should've did it against Page at All Out. Then had him win a grudge match at Full Gear. That story deserved a more definitive end to part 1. 

But yeah the Sammy thing needs to get rolling, but it seems like they probably won't do something until the special after Revolution. I could see frustrated Sammy costing MJF & Jericho in the title match, thus getting exiled.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Match through picture in picture? Yup, lesson learned 🤦‍♂️


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pointless to make this a tag match

Why are they fighting and who are these no counts there with Cody?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol with Lee Johnson in there getting his ass whooped yeah


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

If cody actually got injured in this match he's a fucking moron

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are they really going to extend this match with Avalon?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Pointless to make this a tag match when they could just make it Cody vs Lee
> 
> There is no significant reason to why they are teamed with these jobbers thrown in there.


What? Cody vs Lee?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice flip


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Londonlaw said:


> Match through picture in picture? Yup, lesson learned 🤦‍♂️


PnP came pretty early Tbf


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck that rope throw looked pretty bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He couldn't get a finisher off on Peter Avalon sheesh. And during black history month [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] nah jk there


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Lee Johnson pinned a jobber with a rollup and acts like he just pinned Jon Moxley or something lol. I mean you can't even use a finisher to pin a jobber? gotta use a rollup? seriously?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is an AEW dark match. On your flagship show that you get only 2 hours on you make it count.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit all this for beating Peter Avalon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get this damn boring Kofi Kingston looking no count off tv with his damn flips 🙄


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok that wasn’t bad was like 5 min


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was pointless, but it was fine.

I assume this was put on the show then so Lee's first win would be on Dynamite.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Maybe wrestling with a couple green workers and a twig of a jobber is his way of prepping for Shaq.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I stand corrected 🤣


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Get this damn boring Kofi Kingston looking no count off tv with his damn flips 🙄


Shut up, he is awesome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAME BORING FLIPPING VANILLA MIDGET SHIT! ITS JUST KOFI KINGSTON!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feels like when Austin Gunn got the main event pin... and went straight back to Dark. Nightmare Family circle jerk.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a joke. This is all about pushing their wrestling school now. I can’t... 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Giving the kid his first big moment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can kind of see a heel in Lee. Just saying....


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Aew dark is live


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No love for QT Marshall! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Shut up, he is awesome.


Kofi Kingston is supposed to be on Monday nights


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Holy shit all this for beating Peter Avalon


Lol yeah dude is acting like he just defeated some top star, he beat some pathetic tiny jobber who only gets on Dark most of the time, and he's acting shocked and speechless and getting some interview after the match talking about his win lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah dude is acting like he just defeated some top star, he beat some pathetic tiny jobber who only gets on Dark most of the time, and he's acting shocked and speechless and getting some interview after the match talking about his win lol.


I mean it would've even worked if he had a TV feud with a midcarder like Eddie or Pentagon. But Peter, Sonny, and Joey aren't cry over wins lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would put Santana and Ortiz over and do Bucks vs Good Brothers at Revolution, and Santana and Ortiz vs Jericho/MJF


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Giving the kid his first big moment


For f**** what? He’s never gonna get a push. He’s gonna be back on Dark in two weeks. You marks will defend AEW no matter what 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So we're getting Bucks/Santana & Ortiz? Sounds good I suppose.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*If Lee Johnson going 1 for 29 is the life-changing storyline Arn Anderson was referring to, then I can't wait for that rise and fall of AEW documentary.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah dude is acting like he just defeated some top star, he beat some pathetic tiny jobber who only gets on Dark most of the time, and he's acting shocked and speechless and getting some interview after the match talking about his win lol.


And his promo is WWE tier LAME!


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

did he really say he was 0-29 before that win. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone watching NXT? Hows that show so far?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i can't with those stupid "Too sweet me" shit, these fucking wannabe nWo losers, can you not come up with your own shit? gotta try and act cool by taking the nWo's shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks vs PnP sounds awesome but the outcome seems predictable because Jericho/MJF have a shot. Unless they pull a swerve before the PPV.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> God i can't with those stupid "Too sweet me" shit, these fucking wannabe nWo losers, can you not come up with your own shit? gotta try and act cool by taking the nWo's shit.


I think they work way better as the Annoying Heel gimmick the Bucks try to pull off without going full on into corny cringe


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> For f**** what? He’s never gonna get a push. He’s gonna be back on Dark in two weeks. You marks will defend AEW no matter what 😂


I love AEW but cmon who is that no count? Why was those people teamed up? Cody in action fine but make it one on one with Avadon or whatever or something like that.

It made zero sense to why they had that tag match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, PnP win the titles and then we have PnP vs Jericho and MJF and Bucks vs Good Brothers


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok let's watch THE BASTARD kill Ziggler-lite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Good Brothers are kind of annoying


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *If Lee Johnson going 1 for 29 is the life-changing storyline Arn Anderson was referring to, then I can't wait for that rise and fall of AEW documentary.*


And celebrating a win over of all people the librarian haha.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Love Pac. Thank you Vince for underutilizing him so he can be in AEW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They have really fucked over Page with this. They managed to save and turn his character around. Just to put him in some bull shit. Sulking puppy dog faces aren't cool


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kill him PAC!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> The Good Brothers are kind of annoying


The Good Sisters are sick bro.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ortiz/Santana winning the titles would be a great booking decision given the Inner Circle drama right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Khan putting Ziggler's little brother on the show just cause he looks like Dolph Ziggler. This guy never made it out of FCW, just a lesser talented version of Ziggler.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok look at how Pac is showcased here, something like this instead of that dumb tag match with no counts in it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ziggler-lite


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love PAC, the miserable ass kicker.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ortiz/Santana winning the titles would be a great booking decision given the Inner Circle drama right now.


And setting up Bucks vs Good Brothers at PPV too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Didn't they just say that all tag title opportunities go to MJF and Jericho before the tag battle royale last week?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That DDT though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol god damn this fucker even has Ziggler's moveset as well?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PAC looking brutal with his offense right now I love how the announcers keep bringing up that he beat Omega


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Love Pac. Thank you Vince for underutilizing him so he can be in AEW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And there shall be more to come over! Vince is STILL underutilizing great talents!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Khan putting Ziggler's little brother on the show just cause he looks like Dolph Ziggler. This guy never made it out of FCW, just a lesser talented version of Ziggler.


Just a Jobber, chill man


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that ref sucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC is the textbook on how a short guy can be a legit heavyweight contender.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Great little showcase match.

And I love PAC's rings of saturn submission. Looks so brutal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

As Cornette would say..there is FELIX!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome squash I love PAC


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, please never show clips from the wedding.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol god damn this fucker even has Ziggler's moveset as well?


Hes litterally a clone of Ziggler! 

At least he doesnt squeal though 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The 5 month build for that wedding was really worth it wasn't it guys?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> That DDT though.


It's good but I'm still filing that under he's trying to be his brother.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn that was a good squash. PAC still working like a heel, I like his character consistency.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

That ref botch lol


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

They're actually booking properly tonight. Perfect match for Pac.

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> The 5 month build for that wedding was really worth it wasn't it guys?


You just got to give it time lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> It's good but I'm still filing that under he's trying to be his brother.


Nothing wrong with that. Ziggles is kinda sick.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THE. WWE. INFLUENCED. SHIT. RUINS EVERYTHING!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Miro better kill OC at Revolution


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> It's good but I'm still filing that under he's trying to be his brother.


He totally is, hit the dropkick same way Ziggler does, did his jumping ddt same way Ziggler does, he's desperately trying to be his brother.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle STILL the best part of the show!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That MJF/Jericho remix is awful, holy shit! lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Miro better kill OC at Revolution


We both know that is not going to happen.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine if that was an actual submission, Ryan Nemeth could've been hurt badly with the ref missing the tap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I do appreciate AEW has highlights in their titantron videos.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF milking that punch lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> That MJF/Jericho remix is awful, holy shit! lol


It is one of the worst mixes ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> THE. WWE. INFLUENCED. SHIT. RUINS EVERYTHING!


Well when you're Florida based WWE it's bound to have endless similarities


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd is singing but they are drowning it out with piped in boos.. or at least tried to. 

STOP DOING WWE SHIT!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> It is one of the worst mixes ever.


Its bad but Cody's Snoop Dog remix of his theme is still the worst theme in wreslting right now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe its Street Prophits! Go back to Smackdown clowns!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Nice rosie o'donnell reference

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Miro needs to get away from Kip and Penelope. I don't understand this storyline. Just end it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Imagine MJF taking over the IC and beating Darby for the TNT title while Santana and Ortiz hold the tag titles. Wardlow and Hager as the muscle. That would be an awesome ending to have Jericho and Sammy come back to as babyfaces.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its bad but Cody's Snoop Dog remix of his theme is still the worst theme in wreslting right now.


Yeah that is horrible too.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Crowd is singing but they are drowning it out with piped in boos.. or at least tried to.
> 
> STOP DOING WWE SHIT!


In every damn post you talk about WWE... annoying.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

The Acclaimed are awesome


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those were some nice bars lol Acclaimed is growing on me


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Acclaim are really going to get over with this gimmick with crowds come back. They are already improving.,


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho looks like he's been doing sit ups.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> In every damn post you talk about WWE... annoying.


My epic roasting of WWE? That dump deserves all the roasting!

But on the other hand.. we got some imperfections here that need some work, be more like AEW and less like WWE.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like Jericho lost a slight bit of weight lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He probably just didn't drink yesterday so he doesn't look so bloated today 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359682113893773312


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasnt the Acclaim a heel duo or am i off?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> My epic roasting of WWE? That dump deserves all the roasting!
> 
> But on the other hand.. we got some imperfections here that need some work, be more like AEW and less like WWE.


Epic roast? You sound like a child.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359682113893773312


"With Cody's guidance"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359682113893773312


No wonder Tony's sports teams are so shit lol. "hey let's sign the 1 and 29 guy"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wasnt the Acclaim a heel duo or am i off?


They are learning from the Bucks so they are inconsistent.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its AEW supremecy because WWE ruins professional wrestling!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Wasnt the Acclaim a heel duo or am i off?


It’s heels vs heels


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> No wonder Tony's sports teams are so shit lol. "hey let's sign the 1 and 29 guy"


So true.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Wasnt the Acclaim a heel duo or am i off?


Tweeners I think lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like grumpy Painmaker Jericho.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Aubrey is an annoying ref


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Aubrey kicking MJF 😂😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

kyledriver said:


> He probably just didn't drink yesterday so he doesn't look so bloated today
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


A little less of the bubbly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You know, ideally if MJF/Jericho weren't #1 contenders I'd have Sammy interfere and cost MJF, but now's not the time for them to lose. 

Pretty fun match though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, I thought they had Jericho then.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho wins it! 🙌🏻


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That would have been disastrous lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Keep calm with the This is Awesome chant


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Please do something big here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy is bulking up i see


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle rules 🤘🏻


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Sammy wearing a shirt that says Woman?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy with that babyface pop


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wish they played Sammy’s music more. It’s fire.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good finally some movement with the story


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is interesting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Wish they played Sammy’s music more. It’s fire.


This is true


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF's smirk when Sammy quit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Wish they played Sammy’s music more. It’s fire.


Looks like they are about to do just that.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the continuity there. 

It sucks though because this is one of the times where I wish they had a big crowd because Sammy would have gotten a huge reaction for that


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

They about to make Sammy one of the biggest stars in the company.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice storyline development I like where this is going, Sammy is gonna be hella over from this and another star will be made.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They about to make Sammy one of the biggest stars in the company.


He definitely has the skills to pull it off. I hope he kills it!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Trophies said:


> Wish they played Sammy’s music more. It’s fire.


Sammy Guevara it's my time just to take flight, put it on the line all in the same night


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho used to boast about how the IC never showed dissension or argued even once. MJF has poisoned the group and now got rid of the one problem. Jericho next?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

I really like this storyline tbh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap Sammy is out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marvez hangs out in the parking lot more than Mox.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy is a star in the making and you can count on Jericho to get him over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Btw did anyone notice Sammy entered through the heel tunnel and left through the babyface one. I love the attention to detail.

Sounds like Sammy will be off TV for a while. Maybe he'll return to save Jericho from a beatdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Didn't they talk about having no 4th wall and no hidden cameras. They're doing a lot to disprove that tonight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy is literally doing Billie's resume thing 💀


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Matt


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

SMART money Matt getting Hangman drunk first.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's illegal to get someone to sign a contract while drunk.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like Matt right now is the young version of Jim Cornette


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Matt's used cars *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Matt is carny af lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> MJF's smirk when Sammy quit.


Yep. MJF is still an awesome fucking heel. Hope soon he goes more into 1st year AEW MJF rather than too goofy MJF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's illegal to get someone to sign a contract while drunk.


Yup, especially to acknowledge they're drunk lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It wouldn’t hurt for Sting to miss a week of TV


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

He traded the papers lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good thing the producer is on Taz's payroll.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darby loves pain i guess


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Taz interrupting Sting is new meme material.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol damn Darby being dragged in a body bag


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OH LOOK! ANOTHER STING INTERVIEW INTERRUPTED BY FUCKERY! WHO COULD HAVE POSSIBLY SEEN THIS COMING?!*


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sting should take it slow in that street fight. He's 61. No big bumps.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

How about instead have them drag Sting with Darby going to save Sting? Should be other way around to get Darby over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So last week Marko got kidnapped, this week Darby gets kidnapped.

Sidenote what happened to Marko lol. Is this Joe and the ninjas again lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What tf is Sting gonna do? They drove off! Lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh wow look at this. Something finally exciting and intriguing happening! Was it that hard?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Keep walking sting, I'm sure you'll catch up with that SUV that sped away.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This episode is good. So many interesting storytelling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sting is in HOT PURSUIT!

_briskly starts walking to the back_


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Being dragged in a body bag has to hurt like shit, nice way to take the feud to the next level though


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Sting should take it slow in that street fight. He's 61. No big bumps.


Im thinking its pretty much is just gonna be like that one where Orange pops out of the trunk, Darby pops out of the body bag and wins! So maybe the save Sting moment can still happen


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sting walks away


RapShepard said:


> So last week Marko got kidnapped, this week Darby gets kidnapped.
> 
> Sidenote what happened to Marko lol. Is this Joe and the ninjas again lol


Probably another Heidenreich and Michael Cole situation...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joey match and Sammy quitting the only notable things of the night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> They about to make Sammy one of the biggest stars in the company.


He will be an underdog. Will all of IC turn on Sammy? I still think they all turn on Jericho but i may be wrong.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting should get a Stingmobile


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Sting should get a Stingmobile


Even a segway would help


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The background lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

This show is watchable when its not match after match after match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> What tf is Sting gonna do? They drove off! Lol


I guess they are luring Sting to meet them in the parking lot for a brawl


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So is Kenny supposed to be Donald Trump?*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Sting is in HOT PURSUIT!
> 
> _briskly starts walking to the back_


He learned how to make dramatic rescues when RoboCop saved him.








Robocop comes to the aid of Sting: Capitol Combat 1990


Robocop saves Sting from an attack by the Horsemen at Capitol Combat 1990.




www.wwe.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rosa vs Leyla and the main event still to go tonight’s show has been nice, great promos from Omega and Mox, my boy Kenny out here golfing lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Callis cheating is great in the background.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Omega actually plays a really good arrogant prick 

Also, HIRSCH!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The chicks are on now!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny Omega showing some class. Im digging what they're doing with him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Any time there is golf involved in wrestling I think of Kerwin White lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Asking for a ride? How...how did he get there in the first place? Dumb.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa has plans


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cube2 said:


> This show is watchable when its not match after match after match.


In other words, it’s watchable when they try to be just a little bit creative. I agree.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kenny Omega showing some class. Im digging what they're doing with him.


It is refreshing to see.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Any time there is golf involved in wrestling I think of Kerwin White lol


Poor Chavo.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Poor Chavo.


Ooooo Chavo 😂😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Thunder Rosa she’s the best female talent in the world


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Any time there is golf involved in wrestling I think of Kerwin White lol


Oh no. Bad memories.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I love Thunder Rosa she’s the best female talent in the world


And she has a nice ass.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenn


Cube2 said:


> This show is watchable when its not match after match after match.


I agree. The transition is needed...to breathe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> And she has a nice ass.


indeed


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Besides NWA where else has Thunder Rosa wrestled?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Okay f*** off with the picture in picture bullshit. It kills any and all momentum in a wrestling match.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Okay f*** off with the picture in picture bullshit. It kills any and all momentum in a wrestling match.*


I can’t stand that shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FITE TV stays with the commentators during PiP. Excalibur currently focusing on the arm work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I can’t stand that shit


*Why is it so hard to run commercials after a segment or two to prevent this?*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep picture in picture is annoying.

Thunder Rosa has to be one of AEW's top females . Hopefully she signs


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> I can’t stand that shit


And it has been a good match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I love Thunder Rosa she’s the best female talent in the world


[emoji50]


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They have to sign Leyla


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They have to sign Leyla


Yeah she won me over too haha.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I actually think AEW has been doing far fewer contrived spotfests lately. Even Janela vs Darby was a complete 180 on their crazy PWG match which had table spots off the balcony, thumbtacks and all.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Leyla's the best. This match is awesome and I legit don't want either eliminated


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Leyla has a lot of potential. I like what I saw here. *


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t want to sound mean but you can’t be 4 feet and be called “legit”.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of segments between matches, good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WASTING MAKI ON YOUTUBE?! YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP!!!*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a great match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t want to sound mean but you can’t be 4 feet and be called “legit”.


But...she can kick probably half or more than half of the AEW roster 😆


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosa is great in the ring. They will build the division around her.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> But...she can kick probably half or more than half of the AEW roster 😆


They should team her up with Marko Stunt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t want to sound mean but you can’t be 4 feet and be called “legit”.


She is built though. She at least comes across as legit, unlike a lot of the tiny ones.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Next Week doesnt look too good based on those matches, but i hope i am wrong.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Mr316 said:


> They should team her up with Marko Stunt.


Saddle her with that albatross? 😳


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So is Marko still kidnapped?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting is still chasing the truck? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Maybe I missed it while watching Shotzi on NXT, but have they explained why the audience should care about Kenta yet?

Edit: I guess they are now.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I actually think AEW has been doing far fewer contrived spotfests lately. Even Janela vs Darby was a complete 180 on their crazy PWG match which had table spots off the balcony, thumbtacks and all.


loooooooool ok sure


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t want to sound mean but you can’t be 4 feet and be called “legit”.


That's a solidly built bitch, short or not


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here we go!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This main event is bout to be outta control


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> So is Marko still kidnapped?


Shh if you say his name he’ll appear.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Using KENTA’s NJPW theme? Cool.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Maybe I missed it while watching Shotzi on NXT, but have they explained why the audience should care about Kenta yet?*


Of course not...and announcing him at 194 pounds. Just do 2066, geez.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> She is built though. She at least comes across as legit, unlike a lot of the tiny ones.


I can’t her seriously at all. Acting all tough but with the size she has...I don’t think her size fits with the character she’s portraying.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> So is Marko still kidnapped?


Hopefully.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wait, so NJPW does a money in the bank too?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The greatest entrance in wrestling history.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Maybe I missed it while watching Shotzi on NXT, but have they explained why the audience should care about Kenta yet?
> 
> Edit: I guess they are now.*


They did a short recap in the beginning i think about Kenta but nothing signficant. Basically Kenta was not brought in to cater to casuals.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, so NJPW does a money in the bank too?


It was a tournament


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I can’t her seriously at all. Acting all tough but with the size she has...I don’t think her size fits with the character she’s portraying.


She is at least close enough to most of the other women. This is not like Marko getting in moves on adult men.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a star


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> It was a tournament


So, yes then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, at least they're doing the main event justice and running commercials before it starts.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, so NJPW does a money in the bank too?


The briefcase is more symbolic in this case, he won a tournament.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, at least they're doing the main event justice and running commercials before it starts.*


One of the things with the commercials I noticed is that they tend to do their commercials at the same time as NXTs, which are also usually in the middle of matches. Maybe they just don't want people to switch over to NXT then?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well, at least they're doing the main event justice and running commercials before it starts.*


Thank God


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, so NJPW does a money in the bank too?


They've used it for some years now with G1 winner having a briefcase to defend until their main event match at Wrestle Kingdom.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> The briefcase is more symbolic in this case, he won a tournament.


So, yes then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> [emoji50]


The best after my girl Becky Lynch of course lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, so NJPW does a money in the bank too?


They have redeemable contracts for the winner of the annual G1 Climax held in a briefcase for an IWGP Heavyweight Title match at WrestleKingdom.

Only in the last year did they do something similar with the U.S title on NJPW Strong. KENTA won it.

They don’t do unannounced cash-ins.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Everybody Dieeeees


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> They've used it for some years now with G1 winner having a briefcase to defend until their main event match at Wrestle Kingdom.


Seems a bit silly.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's too bad this didn't happen while Moxley had both belts. Would look pretty cool


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He’s rocking that title!!!! Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> One of the things with the commercials I noticed is that they tend to do their commercials at the same time as NXTs, which are also usually in the middle of matches. Maybe they just don't want people to switch over to NXT then?


*That may be the case, but if I cared about anyone on the show outside of Shotzi and Io, I'd switch over out of spite.*


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> One of the things with the commercials I noticed is that they tend to do their commercials at the same time as NXTs, which are also usually in the middle of matches. Maybe they just don't want people to switch over to NXT then?


Absolutely yes. WWE and AEW are in a pip war. They don’t do that shit on Raw.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> They have redeemable contracts for the winner of the annual G1 Climax held in a briefcase for an IWGP Heavyweight Title match at WrestleKingdom.
> 
> Only in the last year did they do something similar with the U.S title on NJPW Strong. KENTA won it.
> 
> They don’t do unannounced cash-ins.


Ah, I appreciate explaining the difference in the cash in.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny calls himself the God of pro wrestling.... Ibushi achieved GODHOOD by winning the IWGP championship. They will collide!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I never knew how much I wanted an Omega/Archer match till now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

New Japans US Title looks 10X better than WWE’s


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> It's too bad this didn't happen while Moxley had both belts. Would look pretty cool


To me, it would look bad for someone to want a US title more than a world one. Especially if he ends up losing that US title. Would make him look like a weak world champ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cornette was right about Moxley not selling anything and letting heels get heat on him. He just took a briefcase to the back of the head and bounced up immediately with a flurry of punches.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I see Mox just stopped going to the gym.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> New Japans US Title looks 10X better than WWE’s


I actually like the new one with the eagle and stars. Infinitely better than the main titles.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I thought it was just Gallows last week but Mox still looks tiny in comparison to Archer. Did he lose a bunch of weight or something in the last couple months?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sucks we never got to see KENTA vs Bryan or Nakamura in WWE. But my God was Kenta's WWE run was a waste of his time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox had to wait a while for that trash can hit lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

tower_ said:


> I thought it was just Gallows last week but Mox still looks tiny in comparison to Archer. Did he lose a bunch of weight or something in the last couple months?


Archer is legit a BIG dude, he's like 6'6'' and 280 or so, and maybe even bigger than Gallows. I think it's just perspective.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

15 min left...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sucks we never got to see KENTA vs Bryan or Nakamura in WWE. But my God was Kenta's WWE run was a waste of his time.


He kept getting injured, not really anyone's fault.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how Archer gets pumped every time he does a big move.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah but we've seen Archer vs Mox before (hell, I saw it in Japan too) as well as him matched up to other big guys and he's never looked this small. Something's different


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sucks we never got to see KENTA vs Bryan or Nakamura in WWE. But my God was Kenta's WWE run was a waste of his time.


I wish Shinsuke had jumped to AEW, he'd be in Archer's spot in a match like this. TK wanted Nakamura IIRC.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sucks we never got to see KENTA vs Bryan or Nakamura in WWE. But my God was Kenta's WWE run was a waste of his time.


He got unlucky with injuries. Then he got injured by Riddick Moss I think who was just green and dangerous at the time. Then WWE just lost faith in him. Its unfortunate.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

My first thought was that he has a tapeworm or something. His midsection is caved in like he's cutting to make weight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is the dumb librarian sitting on some red heart bed?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm actually surprised there's no blood yet


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He got unlucky with injuries. Then he got injured by Riddick Moss I think who was just green and dangerous at the time. Then WWE just lost faith in him. Its unfortunate.


Same with Joe, you can't trust people who keep getting injured to be in your prominent spots.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is pretty wild so far and it's fantastic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Why is the dumb librarian sitting on some red heart bed?


His character changed to somebody who thinks they're a heartthrob. He's Pretty Peter Avalon now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man this has been great


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> His character changed to somebody who thinks they're a heartthrob. He's Pretty Peter Avalon now


How cringe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stab somebody with a knife!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is crazy


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

THROW SOMEONE IN THE FRYER


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW shows run so smoothly when they're taped compared to live.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Same with Joe, you can't trust people who keep getting injured to be in your prominent spots.


I understand that but they weren't just random injuries. Dude got legit injured by botched moves because of shitty opponents. He didn't have control over that. It's not like he was just injury prone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The ref holding the tables hahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA Potatoes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THAT's a lot of potatoes!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

NOT THE SPUDS


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A full screen replay mid match lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lol at the ref holding the table together. Archer LITERALLY potatoed Kenta! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This Omega, Kenta vs Moxley, Archer match! 🔥


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This match is underwhelming. The edition of Kenta and Archer is ruining it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sell, Mox, sell.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> A full screen replay mid match lol


Probably hiding a botch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was sick.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Lots of action! Should do no dq more often fuck off with the dumb rules refs


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor JR cant keep up with the match lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Lots of action! Should do no dq more often fuck off with the dumb rules refs


Literally every match already is no rules.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Two Sheds 

I can already hear this week's rant. You've got a title match coming up and you have an outlaw wrassling bullshit match on free TV, so what the fuck are you gonna do on PPV?!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Kenta is a bit underwhelming, maybe its just me. Not sure.I guess i'll give him a chance though.


He's out of his element in this kind of match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good Brothers incoming soon I guess


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Two Sheds
> 
> I can already hear this week's rant. You've got a title match coming up and you have an outlaw wrassling bullshit match on free TV, so what the fuck are you gonna do on PPV?!*


Yeah and he will be right but I am really enjoying this match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Literally every match already is no rules.


Great! Thats how it should be!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Great! Thats how it should be!


If there are no rules for heels to break, what makes them heels?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is absolute madness lmao Jake taking bumps


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake was about to get his ass kicked lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is chaotic shit, but that's exactly what I wanted


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Jake hits someone with a DDT, I am going to mark big time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley is hitting them on their titles


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer is so great lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer to eat the pin again?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Vance Archer does a "old school" much better than some old washed up Vince asskisser does


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah and he will be right but I am really enjoying this match.


*I would hope so. They used everything including the kitchen sink.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Good Brothers incoming soon I guess


wouldn't be aew without some sort of interference/beatdown now would it?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sephiroth! Sephiroth!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Archer is pin magnet like Kane lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is freaking bananas!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that was really good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This group is what IC should be doing but i guess IC decided to stick to more comedy


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was an awesome and wild main event, hell even Jake took bumps. 

The only thing I was surprised with is that KENTA didn't stand tall in the end with Omega, but that's my only real complaint.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That was absolute chaos and I loved it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Inner Circle and Kenny are the best things going on not just in AEW but in all of professional wrestling! 

Despite some experimental flaws, AEW is STILL number 1!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is how you end a show! Great show tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> This group is what IC should be doing but i guess IC decided to stick to more comedy


They had their main event heel run. New heel faction needs to rule.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

That was a definitely a bit of a shitshow but it at least felt like a main event. Reminiscent of some WCW days - and I mean that in both the good and bad ways, people liked WCW!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was an underwhelming no dq falls count anywhere match. Moxley and Omega by themselves was infinitely better than this.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All this chaos is superior to watching some boring Vince McMahon cock sucking tribal bitch anyday!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an incredible main event TV match, just wish Death Triangle would have run out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

One thing they should have added: When they went into the kitchen having Butcher and Blade in there just casually chopping meat. Lost opportunity.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

I really enjoyed Kenta in that, impressed me more in one match than his whole WWE run.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> One thing they should have added: When they went into the kitchen having Butcher and Blade in there just casually chopping meat. Lost opportunity.


Would been perfect.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't see what people loved about that lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That whole main event was wild. Highly enjoyable. AEW delivered a great entertaining show tonight. That was the best main event they have done on TV in my humble opinion.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> All this chaos is superior to watching some boring Vince McMahon cock sucking tribal bitch anyday!


man the homophobic remarks from you is pretty fucking disturbing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> One thing they should have added: When they went into the kitchen having Butcher and Blade in there just casually chopping meat. Lost opportunity.


That would have been awesome 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just one of their most toned down hardcore matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I don't see what people loved about that lol.


It was just great car crash TV for free this is what the Attitude Era was all about lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> It was just great car crash TV for free this is what the Attitude Era was all about lol


It felt like it never got out of 2nd gear to me. It just lacked anything thrilling for me. Idk it reminded me of when WWE randomly does those gimmick themed hardcore matches, where a bunch of shit happens spot was. But nothing good.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Really fun show overall, I'm tempted to give it an 8/10 even. 

Really am enjoying what they are doing with Sammy and the whole Inner Circle stuff, Leyla/Rosa was a fantastic women's match, the acclaim were great, Big Money Matt getting Hangman drunk to fuck him over was funny and good, PAC rules as per usual, and Omega's and Mox's promos were good that led up to a wild and tremendously fun main event. 

My only negatives here are the whole Cody/Lee Johnson match with Avalon seemed relatively pointless and unnecessary, and the Sting stuff is just silly now with how he's being used. 

Hope the momentum continues to next week!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Show started awful but ended strong. Points for no Stunts and only about 30 seconds of Trashidy. Negative points for Jelly and the librarian. Main event was great, women's match was great, Arn's son looks promising, Sammy is going to be a star, Young Bucks are cringe as always, Page is floating aimlessly, Archer is the man. 6.5/10.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It felt like it never got out of 2nd gear to me. It just lacked anything thrilling for me. Idk it reminded me of when WWE randomly does those gimmick themed hardcore matches, where a bunch of shit happens spot was. But nothing good.


Damn I was hyped the whole time lol but you know how much I enjoy Dynamite 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Damn I was hyped the whole time lol but you know how much I enjoy Dynamite


I think the vignettes and promos were good building stories, despite logic fails. Matches didn't care about so much this week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That show was great fun. Looked really bad before the main event was added last week, but with that and the opener delivering, it was another good show.

- Janela vs. Darby was totally not what I expected. I was sure they'd do another neo-ECW match full of dangerous stunts, but it was a surprisingly standard wrestling match that was a very good 10 minute opener to the show. Good false finishes and a match that made both guys look good. Janela probably wanted to prove a point after a lot of criticism and did just that.

- I hated the Nightmare Family match and it was the low point of the show for me. The 'giving the kid his moment' thing is nice and all, but they did that with Austin Gunn some time back and it led nowhere... and Lee Johnson has less charisma than Austin. It felt like a fan service to those who watch Dark and have followed Johnson's winless start in AEW... but it doesn't translate well to national TV. Cody is way better than this. He gets accused of hogging the spotlight but he is now working with lower carders before the Shaq thing. Bononi has the size, but is a bland, very average wrestler. Avalon just doesn't belong on Dynamite except getting randomly GTS'd by KENTA in the main event.

- Taz interrupts Sting... and the sky is blue. Luckily it led to something different with Darby being dragged along the car park in a bodybag. We just needs these little moments of storyline advancement ahead of the PPV, instead of Taz talking shit to Sting.

- PAC squashing Nemeth was fun and how to showcase a top talent. It seems that AEW has listened to some of the criticism about the uber competitiveness of every match and this was pretty much PAC brutalizing Nemeth and looking great in the process. I like how PAC has kinda turned face out of necessity (the feud with Eddie) but remains a miserable nasty bastard, instead of some unrealistic character switch.

- The only other thing I didn't like tonight was the continuation of the Miro/Kip vs. OC/Best Friends feud. This has been Miro's only program in AEW so far and while I do like long-term storylines, this one has worn out its welcome and should have ended after he beat both Trent and Chuck in singles matches. It now seems like the closing point will be Miro vs. OC and Miro must win this - I'm confident he will since OC has been losing his big matches since the Jericho feud, but anything besides a Miro win would be terrible booking. Miro is ready for a real feud. You have guys like PAC, Archer, Eddie, Kenny, Cody, Hangman, Moxley for him to face in future.

- The Inner Circle vs. The Acclaimed was a fun match, better than I expected. The Acclaimed are growing as an act and even though they are less flashy than Top Flight (signed around the same time), they are more TV ready. MJF made this with his heelisms for me. The facial expressions, the old school tag leverage spot. He's just great at the little things many have forgotten in modern wrestling. Also, Jericho was playing more of the grumpy veteran which is the way I prefer him.

- Sammy leaving the IC was well done and made him look like a star. He's also bulked up a little bit so it feels like his presence is growing. This storyline with MJF has gotten flack on here but it has been quite well written. It has been subtle and drawn out, proper storytelling instead of getting it all over and done with in a month. MJF has absolutely poisoned AEW's most united faction who never had a single hint of dissension before he showed up. Now he has gotten rid of the one guy who sees through him and is more loathsome than ever. Sammy will now disappear for a while and make a big return... it'd be epic if he returns to save Jericho if/when he is kicked out of the IC. MJF vs. Sammy can be a money feud.

- Matt Hardy has finally found the right character for him in AEW. He's channeling his inner Bobby Heenan with the slimeball moves and it's good. Hangman switching the contract means something is up there and could perhaps lead to Hangman vs. Hardy soon.

- The AEW women's division continues to improve in terms of match quality. Thunder Rosa always brings it and is a big reason behind the improvement. She can wrestle and promo, an elusive combination for AEW's women's division until recently. I've not been that impressed by Leyla Hirsch before (her lack of height has made some spots look awkward), but she looked much better against Thunder and this was a good match that went about the right length.

- The main event was completely different to last week's banger... and I loved it. 20 minutes of fun that flew by. Last week's was your classic six-man tag sprint, this was an all-out brawl and they pulled it off well (probably being pre-taped and the editing helped). Just chaotic action with several sub-plots going on - Moxley still wanting revenge on Omega, KENTA wanting Moxley's title, some great beef between Archer and Omega, and the uneasy alliances between both tag teams. KENTA's footstomp spot on Mox was the highlight for me, as he transitioned into that so unexpectedly from escaping Archer's powerbomb. Someone had to drop the fall and Archer was pretty well protected with Kenny needing the Good Brothers to help finish him. When AEW started, the big question was... can Kenny Omega, one of the best wrestlers in the world and Tokyo Dome main eventer, become a star in America? While he showed his talent in-ring as part of the Elite, his babyface act didn't really work. His heel turn has been executed so well though, with Callis' inclusion and the rock star sleazy heel lifestyle (the golf course segment was good). And now Kenny Omega really is one of AEW's franchise players.

- One thing I'm surprised by is there is no announcement yet for the Revolution main event. If Mox loses the U.S. title to KENTA, can he realistically quickly challenge for AEW's title on PPV? Maybe Mox will retain that belt and we'll have champion vs. champion at the PPV (but with only the AEW belt on the line).

This show gets an 8/10 for me due to high quality opening and closing matches, a good women's match, PAC being a badass and some good segments. It felt like the right balance between sports and entertainment for AEW. Only the Nightmare Family stuff made me roll my eyes. It should also be pointed out again that taped Dynamites always look more coherent and professional, while the live ones have a lot of minor audio and production glitches and messy moments.

Next week's show looks ok, not as good as this week or last week, but shouldn't kill the momentum. The Bucks vs. PnP will be a really good main event and although it seems a shoe-in for the Bucks, I'd mark for a swerve where PnP win, setting up them vs. Jericho/MJF at the PPV, while the Bucks challenge Good Brothers for the IMPACT belts.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I enjoyed the show but it did have some imperfections..

Joey vs Darby was meh.. why were they fighting? It was ok but not that great

Inner Circle story was great! 

Cody and a bunch of no counts was pointless.. go back to Monday night Kofi Kingston you clown 

Womens match was good Thunder Rosa is killin it!

Main event Kenny, Kenta v Moxley, Archer was awesome!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Uh oh.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

The Acclaimed have already become my fav tag team. The main event was ridiculous. Great Dynamite this week!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New Japan style post-show presser with Kenny and co discussing... New Japan wrestlers.

These are the little things I want more from AEW, it gives it more of the 'sports-based' feel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359709103866707971


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 97129


So Shaq match off? Slight tear could be 3-4 weeks of rest and rehab - but if it needs surgery to fix of course it would be a while longer. Shaq match could probably still happen as Cody wouldn't be lifting Shaq and it's a tag match. It would depend on if he could still bump I guess.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome show tonight. Kept me hooked all night except for a couple of underwhelming segments. 

-Janela vs Darby Allin surprised me. I went into it expecting an all-out hardcore type match but didn't expect Janela to come in and actually chain wrestle. Darby is great at both styles but I have never seen Janela look as good as he did tonight without the use of foreign objects. I love Darby's shotgun dropkicks and dives, he really makes them look good. Awesome Code Red from Janela as well. This was a nice filler title defense for Darby. He needs at least another 3 great defenses like this before they think about taking the gold off of him. Great opener. 

-Enjoyed the Moxley promo after the opener. The guy never cuts a bad promo. Nice intensity before the main event match. The MJF/Sammy segment after this was also very well done. The IC storyline has certainly picked up and the long-term storytelling they have employed in this has made for it to come off as a better story that is only progressing to bigger and better moments down the line.

-Didn't care for the Cody/Lee Johnson tag match. It was a storyline on DARK that they put on Dynamite to give the kid a big moment seeing as they were making him "All Elite" tonight, but it honestly could have just been a DARK main event.

-Loved the PAC match. PAC looked like a straight-up brutalizer tonight (no pun intended) Between this, the Cody/Lee Johnson tag match, and Hangman vs Nemeth, it certainly seems like Tony is listening and starting to shorten matches. Top stars should come off like stars and that's exactly what PAC looked like tonight. I love the guy's offense and loved that the announcers repeatedly put over the fact that PAC was one of the only guys in AEW to pin Omega. I believe it was just PAC and Mox to ever beat Omega. They need to play into that and book a Triple Threat for Revolution. 

-Jericho/MJF vs Acclaimed was very enjoyable. The opening rap by Acclaimed was great. They are really starting to come into their own and are highly entertaining whenever they are on Dynamite. Best part of all this was the aftermath where Sammy quits the IC. Great continuity for Sammy to follow up on his promise. This really takes the IC storyline to the next level. Anyone notice MJF with that sly smile? This is unfolding nicely and as I said earlier, the long-term storytelling is making for some great content. 

-Different use of Sting this week in having him watch as Darby was dragged away in a body bag. Nice way to also take this feud to the next level. Tonight's segment was exactly what was needed. I am actually looking forward to Sting calling out Team Taz next week now. 

-Omega on the golf course was classy AF. Loved this segment. I have to say again, AEW does promos and segments so well and I love how they always keep the locations fresh. Another nice Kenny promo as always.

-Hangman's story with Matt has been entertaining. This character is exactly what Matt needed. 

-Thunder Rosa vs Leyla Hirsh was very good. Just as good as Rosa/Britt and Conti/Deeb. AEW's women's division has gotten so much better. This was a great start to the tournament and next week's Riho vs Deeb match should also be a banger. Rosa's promo on Britt and Shida before the match was awesome. The woman is so full of charisma and natural talent. One of the top 3 female talents in the world IMO with Becky being #1 and Tessa being #3. I'd put Rosa at #2. Jungle Boy had a nice promo backstage after this I also enjoyed.

-Incredible main event. Pure chaos and car crash Attitude Era type TV. Loved every minute of this. The outcome of Archer taking the pin was obvious seeing as the other 3 guys aren't taking pins anytime soon. Nice spots all match. Loved the stuff they did in the kitchen area. Kenta's double stomp onto Mox on the table and Archers belly to belly to Omega on the ladder were both great moments. Archer was booked strong as hell here. Omega standing tall to go off the air was the right way to go. Was hoping for a Death Triangle run in but it's all good.

Loved the show tonight. This is 4 good shows in a row now. Nice roll they have built. Next week looks a little weak but we'll see what they do with the Santana/Ortiz vs Bucks main event and with Sting calling out Team Taz. 

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> New Japan style post-show presser with Kenny and co discussing... New Japan wrestlers.
> 
> These are the little things I want more from AEW, it gives it more of the 'sports-based' feel.
> 
> ...


They're dropping Jay White and Tama Tonga's names like they already have some crazy cross-promotional shit booked. FFS we need crowds back.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Prosper said:


> They're dropping Jay White and Tama Tonga's names like they already have some crazy cross-promotional shit booked. FFS we need crowds back.


They referred to Jay White and co. as “midcarders.”  This is gonna be good!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RE: Sammy. I wonder if during his 'absence', he could head to New Japan for a tour or two. It'd be a great experience and ready him for the AEW upper card.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy's gimmick kind of simular to Billie Kay's gimmick rn though 💀


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I marked out to see Jake the Snake get physical.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mister Sinister said:


> I marked out to see Jake the Snake get physical.


He took a bump to put Kenny over loved it


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sucks we never got to see KENTA vs Bryan or Nakamura in WWE. But my God was Kenta's WWE run was a waste of his time.


Bryan isn't a new matchup, they had some good matches in ROH but nothing wrong with revisiting that, Nakamura would have been a fresh singles match though








JasmineAEW said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> View attachment 97129





kyledriver said:


> If cody actually got injured in this match he's a fucking moron


Some posts you hate to see turn out true.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Very good show with a great main event. A big improvement from last week overall.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Very good show with a great main event. A big improvement from last week overall.


It was definitely for sure better than the clown shit on the Monday and Friday night shows!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

That was a great episode of Dynamite.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> That was a great episode of Dynamite.


Dynamite is usually always great!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

First hour was ok, 2nd hour was great, the main event was my favourite main event outside Mox/Kenny and Elite/IC (Where Sammy got run over) since the pandemic. Great stuff and I hope we see more of Kenta in AEW. 

Loved the IC story progression as well. MJF and Sammy are definitely in cahoots and will overthrow Jericho by or at Revolution. 

Women's match was also very good. Leyla is one to watch for the future but the right winner prevailed. I'm really wanting a Rosa/Tay final on the American side but I'm presuming it'll be Britt that faces Rosa 

Overall 5/10 for first hour, I didn't care too much for the Allin/Janela match or the Cody tag team match that went on a bit too long for my liking, 2nd hour a big 10/10 though, loved nearly every minute of it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Great goddamn show.

Cody again in the low point of the show. Go figure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Darby vs joey was decent enough. I really love when Darby shows off his technical ability 

The nightmare match was a nightmare but I'm glad shot got his moment. Did anyone notice the look of disgust on QT Marshalls face when he wasn't given credit? If this is eventual foreshadowing keep it on fucking dark.

Squash match happened good to give pac momentum back.

The acclaimed vs inner circle was great story wrestling. Sammys separation has me intrigued. Good stuff.

Rosa and layla was solid with the right result 

The main event was a ton of fun. 

Boy oh boy does next weeks card look horrendous on paper. Why chaos project? Fucking caesar banana hammock and pretty Pete was a much better alternative. What is the fucking deal with the love for uncle fester?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> It was definitely for sure better than the clown shit on the Monday and Friday night shows!


Can we seriously not ban this guy from the AEW section? This is like the third week in a row where he consistently mentions WWE in every fucking post he makes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GOD, tonight's main-event with KENTA/Kenny Omega vs Lance Archer/Jon Moxley was freaking awesome!

That was honestly a great way to introduce KENTA too!

Plus, it's pretty cool seeing how all 4 men in the main-event (or 6 active men if you include the Good Brothers) are/were NJPW stars at some point


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

25 pages!? 
The hataz are on in full flow 
Looking forward to watching the show even more now


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great show. I am very happy being an AEW fan.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Can we seriously not ban this guy from the AEW section? This is like the third week in a row where he consistently mentions WWE in every fucking post he makes.


Reach out to one of the supes


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

fine show for me. wrestling wasnt all that good, but the segments saved the show for me and the main event was wcw-esque good shit.

Darby/Janella was what I expected, a too long match to show off that Janella also can "wrestle", making the TNT champ not that superior, but hey some dangerous spots, I guess thats what counts.

Cody tag dont care, making another small guy look like he can hang is nice and all, but dont care. Sad Cody hurt himself, but hey means he doesnt show up for a couple weeks, or he will have a 10min segment next week explaining what happend. who knows.

MJF Sammy segment was nicely done.

Best thing of the tag match was the Acclaimed intro again, this always makes me laugh. and the aftermath with Sammy quitting, liked the little things like MJF trying not to be happy.

Having the US side of the womens tournement with not even half the wrestlers being US citizens is kind of lame, match was good, but that was expected with these two.

Pac squashing little Ziggler was fun and all, but nothing coming out of it was kinda lame.

Sting interview number 242405405, but team TAZ was saving this segment. Sting angrily "running" to the back summed up Sting so far. Not being able to walk fast, but hey maybe he can wrestle.

Main event was your WCW-esque main event, with a lot of interference and weapons and all that shit. Was greatly done, but not sure if this grows your audience. The fans always watching definitelly had fun with that match.

Overall good follow up to a good show last week.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

I just watched the main event! 
I loved it.so many times AEW has had a chaotic cluster of a match that doesn’t work.
This was surprisingly smooth,and Lance Archer was the star of this match.Kenny hitting a OWA on him with the help from his boys was great.
On a side note ....and completely random.But I’d love to see Dustin have a match with Darby for the TNT title.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This was a great episode. The main event rocked, they really made Archer look strong.

Adam Page is consistently one of the most entertaining parts of the show while seemingly not doing much. That contract switch was hilarious and well executed, especially judging by the amount of people who commented about not even noticing it happen.

Dark Order are entertaining and John Silver is a gift that keeps on giving.

The Inner Circle story is developing really well and Sammy apparently turning face already is quite surprising, unless it's just a show put on by Sammy and MJF to trick Jericho and take over the Inner Circle together. I loved how MJF probably didn't actually try to trick Sammy and record him, but actually wanted Sammy to think that to provoke him. These little things is what makes AEW's storytelling so great.

It seems to me like there might be an upset next week and Santana and Ortiz might win the tag titles. I think that they should put the belts on the Inner Circle guys, especially considering that Jericho and MJF are the no. 1 contenders, to make that storyline even more interesting and the Bucks-Good Brothers story doesn't need the tag titles to feel like a big deal.

Overall, a great show with many interesting storylines developing and certainly got me hyped for the following weeks.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show overall. I enjoyed Inner circle stuff. I like how everything is happening like it would in a normal life and not a wrestling show. They didn't beat up Sammy, he just left. Everything is happening as we thought but not executed in a pro wrestling manner. Which is kind of fresh.

Sammy beating up MJF for recording, while he brought in the cameraman himself to record everything himself. MJF played Sammy, he probably wasn't even recording but wanted a reaction out Sammy so he could bitch about it to Jericho. Sammy seeing that later on and realized the gang is against him at this point and no point in trying to convince them otherwise so he just left like any mature person would do. 

KO playing golf before the big match, has to be a Trump thing.

Alex marvez has this new gimmick of an interviewer magically appearing at places is kind of funny. 

Darby/Janella was actually really good. The only match I enjoyed other than the mainevent. 

Team Tazz interferes Sting after his entrance and a scheduled interview with schiavoni for like 80th time, at this point it seems like it's an inside joke wwe would do. Kind of like Teddy long tag team stuff. I hope it isn't though. That would be highly disappointing. 

Mainevent was phenomenal. Really enjoyed it. Third week in a row I have enjoyed the mainevent the most. Great stuff.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That main event was freaking awesome!!

Leyla Hirsch vs. Thunder Rosa was really good as well. AEW needs to invest in both of them for the future.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice to see lots of positivity about the show!

Really enjoyed it and I love Sammy so it’s great to see him being a big part of this storyline.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just want point this out, and this is not a criticism of the show, but something I found hilarious.

When Team Taz started dragging away Darby in the car and Sting left the stage, Excalibur screams out "Sting is in hot pursuit!"

Yes Excalibur, Sting is going to catch them on foot, lol. Or, and this just my own head canon, but if Batman can have the Batmobile, can Sting have the Stingmobile? Fillet with weapons and gadgets?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Cody is injured....wonder if the shaq match is still on.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Prosper said:


> -Loved the PAC match. PAC looked like a straight-up brutalizer tonight (no pun intended) Between this, the Cody/Lee Johnson tag match, and Hangman vs Nemeth, it certainly seems like Tony is listening and starting to shorten matches. Top stars should come off like stars and that's exactly what PAC looked like tonight. I love the guy's offense and loved that the announcers repeatedly put over the fact that PAC was one of the only guys in AEW to pin Omega. I believe it was just PAC and Mox to ever beat Omega. They need to play into that and book a Triple Threat for Revolution.




Mox has never beat Omega as the match they had was unsanctioned, Omega lost to Pac and Jericho at Double or Nothing 2019


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gwi1890 said:


> Mox has never beat Omega as the match they had was unsanctioned, Omega lost to Pac and Jericho at Double or Nothing 2019


Ahhh I forgot that Jericho beat him way back


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> He will be an underdog. Will all of IC turn on Sammy? I still think they all turn on Jericho but i may be wrong.


Don’t know what will happen with the rest of IC, but a feud with MJF has instant heat. Beyond that, this angle has all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm happy. I feel like I watched a proper wrestling show with all the elements given the right amount of air time. Several good matches, just the perfect amount of exposition to move storylines along coupled with updates for those who don't follow every week, a terrific main event ... I'm not going to complain about little problems when the complete package worked.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It sounds like Shotty Lee excluding QT from his promo may have been deliberate. Looks like they could have a teacher vs. student feud on Dark soon masterminded by Cody.

-

On last night’s episode of AEW _Dynamite_, Cody Rhodes and Lee Johnson beat Peter Avalon and Cezar Bononi. The win marked Johnson’s first career victory in AEW.

Johnson was given the time after the match to thank Cody, Dustin, Brandi and Arn Anderson. Noticeably absent from his promo was QT Marshall, who also had a hand in Johnson’s training, and Marshall expressed slight confusion over the non-inclusion.

On the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer revealed that Cody has been studying the classic Bruno Sammartino and Larry Zbyszko feud. Zbyszko turned heel in the early ’80s and attempted to try to get out of the shadow of his mentor Sammartino.

It is possible that AEW will try to tell a similar story with Johnson feuding against his trainer Marshall. Meltzer noted that the Johnson – Marshall is probably Cody’s idea, and that the Zbyszko – Sammartino feud is likely the framework for the angle.









Cody Rhodes Has Reportedly Been Studying Legendary Feud For AEW Angle


On last night's episode of AEW Dynamite, Cody Rhodes and Lee Johnson beat Peter Avalon and Cezar Bononi. The win marked Johnson's first career victory…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Good show but... aew still have an issue of overdoing it with their match finishes, 
Jericho really should not have kicked out at 2 just when he had been clocked with the boombox behind th refs back, though logically it should have been the heel team in mjf and Jericho using such a tactic and winning with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> He is mad MJF was recording him? The camera guy was there...


he was mad that MFJ had him say 'i hate chris jericho and i want to run the inner circle' and recorded it

then he could've edited the sound clip to make it sound to Y2J that Sammy was not sarcastic when he said that

did you guys never watch an 80s spy movie or slapstick comedy ? Its a trope


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was mad that MFJ had him say 'i hate chris jericho and i want to run the inner circle' and recorded it
> 
> then he could've edited the sound clip to make it sound to Y2J that Sammy was not sarcastic when he said that
> 
> did you guys never watch an 80s spy movie or slapstick comedy ? Its a trope


Though I agree that it's actually fine you're using the wrong logic to justify it. Cause that form of logic actually falls apart due to the camera man who Sammy deliberately brought in and would be evidence enough of what MJF was doing that Sammy could point to without needing to destroy Max's phone.

The way you actually justify it is just point out that no shit Sammy would be mad that Max is trying to drive such a wedge between them in the first place cause just cause Sammy could easily prove otherwise it's the fact that he was trying in the first place and that Jericho and the others never took his warnings about MJF seriously enough is a valid breaking point that made him decide to just be done but not before getting some shots in on Max with the phone destroying and the punch to the gut. That's why the segment was actually done in a reasonable way.

(I am still iffy on this storyline as a whole but Sammy himself has been a massive bright spot and that didn't stop last night I still thought that was done well)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jman55 said:


> Though I agree that it's actually fine you're using the wrong logic to justify it. Cause that form of logic actually falls apart due to the camera man who Sammy deliberately brought in and would be evidence enough of what MJF was doing that Sammy could point to without needing to destroy Max's phone.
> 
> The way you actually justify it is just point out that no shit Sammy would be mad that Max is trying to drive such a wedge between them in the first place cause just cause Sammy could easily prove otherwise it's the fact that he was trying in the first place and that Jericho and the others never took his warnings about MJF seriously enough is a valid breaking point that made him decide to just be done but not before getting some shots in on Max with the phone destroying and the punch to the gut. That's why the segment was actually done in a reasonable way.
> 
> (I am still iffy on this storyline as a whole but Sammy himself has been a massive bright spot and that didn't stop last night I still thought that was done well)


I didn't say Sammy was smart 

I said that is why he was mad


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> -Didn't care for the Cody/Lee Johnson tag match. It was a storyline on DARK that they put on Dynamite to give the kid a big moment seeing as they were making him "All Elite" tonight, but it honestly could have just been a DARK main event.


Yeah I honestly wish they'd keep Dark on Dark and not mix the storylines. It just confuses those who aren't watching Dark. They should have at least had a package explaining why Lee Johnson and Avalon don't like eachother, and why Cesar Bononi was involved.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

As a pretty big critic of AEW I actually enjoyed a few segments of the show. I really dig the Acclaimed, I think they have a good look and are pretty decent at the rap battles, they are also decent in ring, I also make sure to pay full attention when they come out, not a lot of people have that pull with me. Sami Callihan is about the only other personality in wrestling where I stop what I'm doing and fully engage in what they're doing/saying. I also like the Sammy storyline and it has also kept me engaged. The main event was ok, not great not terrible imo. Other than that the show was the usual meh fest.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was mad that MFJ had him say 'i hate chris jericho and i want to run the inner circle' and recorded it
> 
> then he could've edited the sound clip to make it sound to Y2J that Sammy was not sarcastic when he said that
> 
> did you guys never watch an 80s spy movie or slapstick comedy ? Its a trope


Yeah but...that assumes Jericho would not just watch the show. They promised no invisible cameras.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah but...that assumes Jericho would not just watch the show. They promised no invisible cameras.


it wasn’t an invisible camera, sammy literally told the camera guy to follow him

i’m not saying sammy is smart, i’m just explaining why he was mad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it wasn’t an invisible camera, sammy literally told the camera guy to follow him


I know...but then freaked out when he was being recorded. It just made no sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I know...but then freaked out when he was being recorded. It just made no sense.


.... i didn’t say Sammy was smart, i explained why he was mad


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Supposedly there is BIG plans for Big Shotty Lee vs QT Marshall feud. With Cody studying the Bruno Sammartino vs Larry Zbyszko feud, so a teacher vs student rivalry.

QT Marshall as Bruno Sammartino - Oh My!

Nick Comoroto probably going to be QT's loyal student and muscle is why they're putting Nick with QT and Dustin right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reading the discussion and I do agree that Sammy doesn't look like the brightest bulb in the bunch getting mad over MJF possibly recording him and then getting mad about it when Sammy told the camera guy to stay in the room. Like, he was already getting recorded. And MJF tried to use a voice message to turn Jericho against him, Sammy could have just showed him the show and Jericho's not stupid he'd realized what MJF was trying to do.

So, yeah, Sammy kind of did this to himself.

I do like the idea behind it though where MJF is clearly playing on Sammy's frustrations and paranoia about him and kind of lured him into this. And Jericho himself didn't automatically turn against either guy last night, he was just trying to handle on the whole situation. When Sammy left the group last night, Jericho sounded kind of sad. Like he was watching his little brother walk away from his life.

I will say this as someone who was flat out done with the IC like mid way through 2020, thank God for MJF and Wardlow because they saved this faction.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I will say this as someone who was flat out done with the IC like mid way through 2020, thank God for MJF and Wardlow because they saved this faction.


I just wonder if this is going to genuinely lead to a long term MJF leading Inner Circle thing, or if Sammy is just the first he pissed off and they're all going to leave one at a time every few weeks. I think that could be really good if they did it right, but admittedly would be tough to pull off.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shock Street said:


> I just wonder if this is going to genuinely lead to a long term MJF leading Inner Circle thing, or if Sammy is just the first he pissed off and they're all going to leave one at a time every few weeks. I think that could be really good if they did it right, but admittedly would be tough to pull off.


The way Santana&Ortiz and Jericho acted last night, it felt the storyline took a turn into the direction of Santana&Ortiz going with MJF, while Jericho and Sammy become Le Babyface Sex Gods


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

3venflow said:


> It sounds like Shotty Lee excluding QT from his promo may have been deliberate. Looks like they could have a teacher vs. student feud on Dark soon masterminded by Cody.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


I thought that to about Shotty Lee, QT looked a little pissed/hurt, I cant be bothered with this teacher vs teacher crap though or the whole nightmare factory


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Supposedly there is BIG plans for Big Shotty Lee vs QT Marshall feud. With Cody studying the Bruno Sammartino vs Larry Zbyszko feud, so a teacher vs student rivalry.
> 
> QT Marshall as Bruno Sammartino - Oh My!
> 
> Nick Comoroto probably going to be QT's loyal student and muscle is why they're putting Nick with QT and Dustin right now.


I hate Cody fucking rHHHodes. Why waste good stories on jobbers!?

Oh! And of COURSE we have to deal with more goddamn QT Marshall.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So, Kevin Kelly announced that AEW has given NJPW permission to air last night's main event on NJPW World. Another sign of the growing relationship between the sides.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> So, Kevin Kelly announced that AEW has given NJPW permission to air last night's main event on NJPW World. Another sign of the growing relationship between the sides.


_cough_ @The Wood _cough_


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I love that we have this great wrestling show to look forward to every week, professional wrestling is great without that McMahon entitlement shit professional wrestling is better off without McMahons! 

AEW is the future of professional wrestling!


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> I know...but then freaked out when he was being recorded. It just made no sense.


Like I said in my justification it wasn't that he didn't think that Jericho would believe him but just that MJF is even trying to be that manipulative and tear them apart in the first place is just pissing him off doesn't matter if he could actually succeed or not and then you can put it down to him being a hot headed young idiot rather than being more rational over the situation from there.

Like even if there was a 0% chance it was gonna work I'd still be absolutely pissed if someone tried to turn my friend against me and probably want to punch them myself, so I dunno Sammy's reaction seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another great show.

My thoughts on MJF breaking the Inner Circle up from within are coming to fruition. Sammy was the key man to get out - and MJF managed it. This'll have Santana and Ortiz following within the next few weeks leaving MJF, Jericho, Hager and Wardlow - but that's where it'll end.

The Acclaimed are great - what a superb find. Shame there's no crowd as they could be the kind of team to get nuclear heat only to slowly but surely get over as a top face group - and they work really really well together.

DAT MAIN EVENT.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Acclaimed is fast becoming my fav team


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I enjoyed a lot of the show this week.

The ‘main event machine’ Kenny Omega is delivering bangers on a weekly basis, that assisted one winged angel was awesome and I cannot wait for a Kenny vs Archer match. Archer looked awesome here too. Callis commentating with JR also gives it that big match feel. 

Pac was awesome as usual, the guy is so fucking crisp in the ring, could watch him wrestle all day.

The first time I’ve actually paid attention to the acclaimed and I was impressed with the rap and their ring work, they also look decent too so a lot of potential there.

MJF’s heel work is second to none, he just gets it. So glad he’s back wrestling and not dancing. Sammy is also going to be a massive face coming out of this story. Their feud and matches will be awesome.

The format of the show was also better. Promos throughout the show of the people in the main event is the best way to hype up the main event and keep people interested.

However, Matt Hardy, Sting and the nightmare family stuff is dog shit. Big shotty Lee is not ready for a National TV push and it will take a lot for him to be ready and if QT Marshall manages to worm his way back onto dynamite and they waste another good storyline on him it will just add to Cody’s growing backlash.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

finally watched the show. Lots of great moments of course still mixed with a lot of cheesy wwe style shit. based off the direction its heading i think things should be getting better as time goes on.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a kind of 'fast forward through matches with people I don't care about' kinda guy with AEW so I watched probably about half and really liked what I saw.

Funny promo from Miro and co. I could watch Miro talk all day the way he's going, he speaks totally confidently and looks like he's having a blast. Can't wait to see him in the ring again destroying everyone. He's going to rip Chucky fuckwit and OC apart.

Fast forwarded the Cody etc match but hilarious that BDON can still have a problem with him being involved in a lower card tag match full of nobodies.

PAC - so impressive, what a great pro wrestler. He wrestles exactly like his persona calls for. I love the fact that he does do intermittent high flying or acrobatic stuff but he really slows it down after that so he can calm the crowd back down before bringing them back up. Tremendous stuff from him as always. He'd be a great TNT champ either face or heel.

The IC stuff was good, MJF of course is gold and Sammy is really up there with him too. Sammy is believable and doesn't come off as fake in his motivations. He could be a great babyface in future, also a great TNT champ.

Main event - great great stuff. Again I really really like the Good Brothers and hope they're around for a long time. Kenny still on fire. Mox on fire. Kenta was great but FFS guy get on that cardio machine and lift some weights mate. Lance Archer is tremendous. The best part of the match for me was KENTA hitting him from behind with the briefcase which Archer completely no-sells, slowly turns around with that psycho look on his face while KENTA does some tremendous heel begging off.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I enjoyed a lot of the show this week.
> 
> The ‘main event machine’ Kenny Omega is delivering bangers on a weekly basis, that assisted one winged angel was awesome and I cannot wait for a Kenny vs Archer match. Archer looked awesome here too. Callis commentating with JR also gives it that big match feel.
> 
> ...


As per usual, you got this entire post right.

I would give you a gold star, but Kenny has taken them all. Hah


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> As per usual, you got this entire post right.
> 
> I would give you a gold star, but Kenny has taken them all. Hah


It is so frustrating to see the schizophrenia in every show though. Get rid of 5-10 guys and they could actually be amazing. If they eliminated Jelly, Trashidy, Chuck, Marko, Avalon and relagated the Bucks to some kind of pre show for kids it would be 100x better. Someone keeps insisting on doing dumb stuff though. Ratings are going to be schizophrenic as long as the booking is too.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> As per usual, you got this entire post right.
> 
> I would give you a gold star, but Kenny has taken them all. Hah


It was nice to finish watching the show and not think I’ve just had to suffer 90 minutes of shit for 30 minutes of awesome.

As @Two Sheds said, if they now cut the people who don’t need to be on national TV they will be on the right path, they can’t help themselves though, next week we got chaos project on TV again and I guarantee Marko will be on dynamite as he wasn’t this week.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I did not concentrate while watching this show, to be honest. I was not interested in anything they showed me. I thought I would enjoy the main event. However, I cannot say that I did.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's still real to me damnit! God bless kayfabe. This is how wrestlers should use social media IMO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359954965410758658

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359958104834777090


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I enjoyed Dynamite throughout the show. I feel like it's been a while since thats been the case, at least a month or two. I can say that Dynamite can be a hit or miss type of show but it was pretty fun last night. Team Tazz punking out Darby, Sammy quitting the Inner circle and the fun main falls count anywhere main event were all pretty memorable. Good job AEW. I don't always say that lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It's still real to me damnit! God bless kayfabe. This is how wrestlers should use social media IMO.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359954965410758658
> ...


Good to see. Hope they do not pour orange juice on each other or start a Sharks vs Jets musical number.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

BigCy said:


> As a pretty big critic of AEW I actually enjoyed a few segments of the show. I really dig the Acclaimed, I think they have a good look and are pretty decent at the rap battles, they are also decent in ring, I also make sure to pay full attention when they come out, not a lot of people have that pull with me. Sami Callihan is about the only other personality in wrestling where I stop what I'm doing and fully engage in what they're doing/saying. I also like the Sammy storyline and it has also kept me engaged. The main event was ok, not great not terrible imo. Other than that the show was the usual meh fest.


Good taste


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It is so frustrating to see the schizophrenia in every show though. Get rid of 5-10 guys and they could actually be amazing. If they eliminated Jelly, Trashidy, Chuck, Marko, Avalon and relagated the Bucks to some kind of pre show for kids it would be 100x better. Someone keeps insisting on doing dumb stuff though. Ratings are going to be schizophrenic as long as the booking is too.


You know I’m with you, but you know I also include all of the goddamn ridiculous Nightmare Factory bullshit that Cody is using for free advertisement.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You know I’m with you, but you know I also include all of the goddamn ridiculous Nightmare Factory bullshit that Cody is using for free advertisement.


There are definitely several people who clearly should not be involved in the created process that currently are.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Pretty good show this week. Cody was the worst part for me. Main event and Serena vs Leyla was the best parts for me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Moxley, Archer & Fenix vs. Kingston, Butcher & Blade added to next week's show at Eddie's request. Should be fun, continuation of Archer vs. Eddie and revival of Mox vs. Eddie.

The good thing about Mox not being champ anymore is he's wrestling a lot more on Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

None of this is screaming Mox v Kenny 3 at revolution to me

wonder which direction they‘re gonna go for the world title

i’m starting to think Kenny v Archer as a hold-over program


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> None of this is screaming Mox v Kenny 3 at revolution to me
> 
> wonder which direction they‘re gonna go for the world title
> 
> i’m starting to think Kenny v Archer as a hold-over program


I mean, I'd be surprised if it doesn't if the main event in some way isn't Mox vs. Omega. Now, they could add PAC and/or Archer to make it a Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way. But unless some new opponent comes out of the blue for Mox, or he faces Kenta in a rematch from their NJPW match on the 26th, I don't know what else Mox does at Revolution.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh wow I didn't realize they added the 6 man tag.

So this week's card is:

Moxley/Archer/Fenix vs Kingston/Butcher/Blade
Santana & Ortiz vs Young Bucks AEW Tag Titles
Serena Deeb vs Riho
FTR vs Matt and Mike Sydal
Hangman, Matt, & PP vs Chaos Project & TH2

Honestly with the addition of the 6 man it looks to be a good show wrestling wise. Bucks vs P & P could be a MOTY contender if they get enough time. 

I hope they announce more of the Revolution card. They can easily make 3 matches this week in Kingston vs Archer III, Bucks vs Good Brothers, and Santana/Ortiz vs Jericho/MJF if the angles play out like I'm hoping.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi All, I've been watching Dynamite from the beginning but just joined the forum.

For me Dynamite was a mixed bag this week, my opinions on each match;
Darby v Janella 
Match was OK but dragged toward the end. I don't know why Darby took that awkward looking suplex on the apron for Janella, he seems to want to hurt himself!

Cody job match
Match was fine, Lee Johnson distractedly mumbling through his big promo was pretty funny.

Pac vs Nemeth 
Match was really good, enjoyed this one and made Pac look like a bit of a beast!

The Acclaimed vs MJF/Jericho
Really enjoyed this match too. The Acclaimed do great work and MJF is always good to watch and sold the ribs angle well.

Thunder Rosa vs Hursh
match was great, the women's division seems to have got a lot better lately.

Main event 
Bit of a car crash. Silly weapons, run ins, comedy spots, too much time out of the ring etc. etc. not my cup of tea.
I've never seen NJPW but I thought they were a serious promotion. The fact that they let their star ambassador's first match in AEW be like this makes me not want to see anything more from them!


----------

